# FDA Recall on Ear Cleaner...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just ran over the vet's office to pick up a new bottle of ear cleaner for Toby. For years we have used OtiRinse: Ear Cleansing/Drying Solution. Here is a picture of it...









Apparently it has been recalled by the FDA. I haven't looked into it yet, but I just wanted to give everyone a heads up. The vet said it had something to do with it being improperly manufactured (big surprise, eh?).








So here is the new brand she recommended...








(This brand is also made by the same company that makes the CET Chews! WHOOP! WHOOP!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The FDA shut down DVM Pharmaceuticals late last summer. 

FDA shuts down manufacturer of generic animal drugs

I can't get so many of my favorite products now. I always used Oticalm for ears, Pearlite shampoo, etc.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am kind of upset with my vet for not sending out an e-mail or something to let those who have bought this from her know.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Nicole, i use that on my fluffs. I'll have to try the Epi-Otic.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I use that 2nd pic you show. We used it on Andy, and Nelson now too. Works great!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

SugarBob62 said:


> I use that 2nd pic you show. We used it on Andy, and Nelson now too. Works great!


Glad to know you like it! Thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I used Halo Brand ear cleaner. Works fine.
Halo Cloud Nine Herbal Ear Wash for Dogs & Cats at PETCO


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I currently use the cleaner in the second picture. But, does anyone have an opinion on this one? http://www.healthypets.com/epipetearcleaner4oz.html

I like that it mentions yeast & bacteria. Just wondering what you all thought. Thanks


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG, looks like hte one Iuse for Aolani! I can't remember the exact name, btu it looks very similar. Can't wait to get home to check. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you know what is wrong with the ear cleaner? I get that from my vet too and they never called or e=mailed that it had been recalled. Are the vets replacing the bottles that they sold or do you know? Thats so much for the info..i would have never known about that if i didn't read it here. Thanks again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you read the article (link posted in post #2) it will explain why the FDA shut them down.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

sheila's malt said:


> Do you know what is wrong with the ear cleaner? I get that from my vet too and they never called or e=mailed that it had been recalled. Are the vets replacing the bottles that they sold or do you know? Thats so much for the info..i would have never known about that if i didn't read it here. Thanks again.


Lady's Mom posted a link as to why it was recalled. I *think* it had something to do with the company not following proper procedures when manufacturing various products.

My vet did not replace my bottle. I used it all up since I did not know there was a recall and the only way I found out was when I went to buy a replacement bottle. :angry:


----------

